# Atlas Trade Mark REC?



## Mainely Broken (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi all ! I'm a newbie so forgive my ignorance. Wondering if anyone knows what Trade Mark Rec. means? Recorded or received? Is this before patent? No patent date on the jar. Light aqua? HELP please. I know it's not worth anything...just interested. Thanx.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe it's "Trademark Reg" which stands for Trademark Registered.  -Tammy


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 16, 2005)

yes you are right, trade mark registered.

 rick


----------



## Mainely Broken (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanx to both of you for the replies!! Yes, your both right it is a G & not a C. It has a funky little tail if you look close enough. Guess I better wear my glasses next time [8|]
 LOL


----------

